# Anyone use "Scalable Press" yet? (shirts.io new site)



## nwexpressions

Shirts.io launched a new site where they claim MAX 72 hour ship for fulfillment services. I know timeliness was an issue with shirts.io and just wondering if it is better?
We have several sites that we sell individual pieces (often custom) from t-shirts to hoodies to sweatpants and quick shipping is as important as quality. Always looking for the better-best option for API or fulfillment companies...


----------



## DCans

I'm interested to know also.


----------



## Serenak

not any better. I have an order that is pending at 22 days and still has yet to ship! They said they just put in a new marshaling system which was placed on the 14th day of this order. I have never had a 72 hour turn around order.


----------



## tchandler52

It sounds like they stay pretty busy.


----------



## Serenak

I just found out that they have been putting letters in my cusotmers orders telling them to wash the dirt off their shirt. And its not coming off so that means its burn marks because they said they heat press all the shirts before the printing process...how professional is that?!? Why dont you wash your dirty shirt....smh


----------



## BandPrints

Serenak said:


> I just found out that they have been putting letters in my cusotmers orders telling them to wash the dirt off their shirt. And its not coming off so that means its burn marks because they said they heat press all the shirts before the printing process...how professional is that?!? Why dont you wash your dirty shirt....smh


In regards to DTG (assuming this is what you are describing) the pre-treat needs to be dried prior to printing and then pressed again after. Once the pre-treat is tried it can be printed with the white ink to allow for "vivid" prints. Scorch marks can happen if they are heat pressed to high or to long in temperature. Also, these "stains" can be found as pre-treat stains which happen slightly from time to time and this will wash off with water.

For most dtg you will find this to be common since it is the way dupont ink works, but if done properly their shouldn't be scorch marks (unless they may be using a fabric that is polyester/cotton which really shouldn't be dtg printed to begin with).


----------



## PeteShirt

Good luck getting a reply from their support desk.

I am looking for someone to help with printing and distributing of my shirts and I can't get an answer from them


----------



## Serenak

Im pretty much stuck with them. I Use their Next Level Burn out tanks and terry tanks and they are the ONLY place that I have found that does them. Nothing gets shipped out in 72 hours. that is 100% mis advertising. They placed a new marsheling system in a month ago and they say they are still 5 days behind which means most of my shirts have been taking 10+ days to get to customers. If anyone knows if there is another place that uses these tanks in their fulfillment company PLEASE let me know!


----------



## GeekMan

I have been very disappointed with their service. I ended up giving several refunds to customers just to try to improve their satisfaction. 

I had issues both with fulfillment time and quality. 

I have been looking for a new service but I haven't found one yet. I've tried reaching out to several local companies but no one wants this type of work. I've tried a couple that posted in the forum but haven't received a call back. I'm actually thinking about buying my own equipment at this time and printing the shirts myself.


----------



## isym

Serenak said:


> not any better. I have an order that is pending at 22 days and still has yet to ship! They said they just put in a new marshaling system which was placed on the 14th day of this order. I have never had a 72 hour turn around order.


Yes I have same problem with you, scalablepress say 15 days for finish my order. they say .. "We have upgraded all of the machines and we have had a mass increase of orders in the past couple months". in website and promotion say 72 hours to finish the order .. I ask to admin in scalablepress if i want to hold my order . they say "We can not hold orders. Once they are in the system they are there and will be printed and shipped"my order print has not been executed. they say can not hold orders. 
My advice, do not ever use scalable press


----------



## custeez

Glad I found this thread. I am trying to find a good fulfillment company with competitive prices and fast turnaround, but haven't been able to find anything. So far the best I have found is Custom Ink. But they are pricey.

I was considering Scalable Press, but everywhere I turn I read very bad reviews similar to what has been stated here...slow turnaround and poor quality.

Guess I'm still on the lookout...


----------



## Serenak

not worth your time or effort to go with them. i still have 2 shirts left with them that i have been waiting to print for over a month. I have switched to DTG Contract and their service and quility is MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Creativeations

i have had an order "printing" since 5/8/2015... have asked for money back and they can't do it cuz it's in printing status... it's been 6 weeks..that's long enough i think!!


----------



## TheTshirtArtist

I'm in the middle of my first order with them now. 200+ piece screen print order. It took 2 weeks to print. This would not be a problem if they were upfront about their turn around.

I worked in-house for screen printers for years and "72 hours" is a pretty outlandish claim.

When I get the printed pieces in hand I will report on the quality.


----------



## TheTshirtArtist

I'd like to report on the quality for anyone following this thread but the shirts I mentioned in my last post have still not arrived. 5 WEEKS and no shirts.


----------



## ShirtGenie

Hi Steve, 

Please call me at 925-984-3357. Thanks in advance! 

Garrett


----------



## Alexis Bazzone

Forget about scaleablepress. 72hour turn around time is a straight up lie. You'll be waiting weeks. I ordered with them at the same time as printaura.com and printaura was way better in every way. I'm very upset I placed two orders with them when I should have just done one. My order was way late, wasted my time and money. They don't deserve the business. Search Instagram for dtg services, I'd trust that way more. I'd never use scaleablepress again and would never recommend them to anyone else and damn sure as hell not for tshirt fulfillment., you'd have some very upset customers.


----------



## juanpax

Hello, I use scalable press recently. The costumer service is great, and the tshirt arrived on time. 

The quality of the printing needs to get better. The color and the design doesn't look sharp.


----------



## SWC1

I have used them extensively, since March 2015 and put a total of about 50k through. At the beginning they were great but quality has become an issue as of late. The turn around time was never really 72 hours but within a week for the most part all of the orders went out, honestly which isn't bad. Currently in the midst of working with them over some issues so I will not go into detail as of yet but the sales staff and their respective managers have been attentive and responsive to problem orders. Honestly if they just had good QC and every order took 7 days I would have no issues doubling my contracting, however, as of now, I use several other contract printers in order to assure quality work.


----------



## jasondemoe

I've ordered w/ Scalable Press on two different occasions. The first order was very small, like four DTG. The order did not ship within 72 hours and it was difficult to get a hold of someone to get an update. The posted phone number did not work. I did finally get a response from someone in customer service. They explained that there was a problem with one of the shirt blanks that I chose. It was probably another week and then the shirts shipped and the order was completed to my satisfaction.

I had pretty much written them off especially after finding this forum thread a couple of weeks ago. But then I started getting phone calls from a customer service rep who wanted to follow up on my recent order and assure me that Scalable Press was making improvements and they wanted me to know they'd do better next time. Yes, they called a guy that only spent like $50 on four DTG shirts with win my trust again. She must have called like four times and left a follow up email each time.

I wrote here about my poor experience and she apologies on behalf of the company. Explained that they were still implementing a new marshaling system that would improve turnaround time. I still wasn't totally convinced.

Then my wife told me about a project where she needed to order 80 shirts for a youth program and that she had gotten a quote from another vendor for $9.50 a shirt. I went back to Scalable Press' cost estimator and was reminded about how inexpensive they are. $3.50 a shirt (youth sized, colored shirt, screen print, one color). The potential savings was too much to pass up.

I contacted the customer service agent and told here that I had a potential 80-shirt order but that it was time sensitive and had to deliver within seven days. She all but promised me that they'd be able to hit the target. I went ahead and placed the order and selected 2nd Day Air shipping just in case.

I am pleased to say that not only did my order arrive on time but the order shipped on the third day. When I received the shipment notification, I contacted the customer service agent and asked if they could relabel the order from 2nd Day Air to Ground as Ground would still arrive in time and save me $50. She was not able to get the label changed but she did credit my order some $43 to help with the shipping expense.

So, I either got lucky or they really are turning things around at Scalable Press. I'm DEFINITELY going to use them again.


----------



## custeez

jasondemoe said:


> I've ordered w/ Scalable Press on two different occasions. The first order was very small, like four DTG. The order did not ship within 72 hours and it was difficult to get a hold of someone to get an update. The posted phone number did not work. I did finally get a response from someone in customer service. They explained that there was a problem with one of the shirt blanks that I chose. It was probably another week and then the shirts shipped and the order was completed to my satisfaction.
> 
> I had pretty much written them off especially after finding this forum thread a couple of weeks ago. But then I started getting phone calls from a customer service rep who wanted to follow up on my recent order and assure me that Scalable Press was making improvements and they wanted me to know they'd do better next time. Yes, they called a guy that only spent like $50 on four DTG shirts with win my trust again. She must have called like four times and left a follow up email each time.
> 
> I wrote here about my poor experience and she apologies on behalf of the company. Explained that they were still implementing a new marshaling system that would improve turnaround time. I still wasn't totally convinced.
> 
> Then my wife told me about a project where she needed to order 80 shirts for a youth program and that she had gotten a quote from another vendor for $9.50 a shirt. I went back to Scalable Press' cost estimator and was reminded about how inexpensive they are. $3.50 a shirt (youth sized, colored shirt, screen print, one color). The potential savings was too much to pass up.
> 
> I contacted the customer service agent and told here that I had a potential 80-shirt order but that it was time sensitive and had to deliver within seven days. She all but promised me that they'd be able to hit the target. I went ahead and placed the order and selected 2nd Day Air shipping just in case.
> 
> I am pleased to say that not only did my order arrive on time but the order shipped on the third day. When I received the shipment notification, I contacted the customer service agent and asked if they could relabel the order from 2nd Day Air to Ground as Ground would still arrive in time and save me $50. She was not able to get the label changed but she did credit my order some $43 to help with the shipping expense.
> 
> So, I either got lucky or they really are turning things around at Scalable Press. I'm DEFINITELY going to use them again.


No offense, but you just signed up and this is your first post..and it reads like it was a collaborative effort in a meeting.


----------



## lvprinting

custeez said:


> No offense, but you just signed up and this is your first post..and it reads like it was a collaborative effort in a meeting.


Yeah for real. Thanks for telling us about your great experience with Scalable Press, Scalable Press PR guy/girl!


----------



## jasondemoe

What a bunch of conspiracy theorists! Geesh!

Every single one of you had a "first post". I used my real first and last name as my username. You guys have too much time on your hands!

Thread says "Anyone use Scalable Press yet". I answer with my real life experience. I get flamed and accused for being a Scalable Press plant. You guys are really friendly around here.

Think whatever you want. I absolutely do not work for Scalable Press nor do I work for any other printer. This is my first post because it's the first time I felt like I could add something relevant.

And I'll tell you this much too (even though it will add to your conspiracy theories), my latest experience w/ Scalable Press was so good that I have already started hunting for local t-shirt business to take away from the local printers in the area. With the quality of product I received from SP and the 3-days in which fulfilled my order, I should be able to provide samples to local prospects and start my own fulfillment/broker company on the side.

If anyone here would like to private message me, I'll be happy to point you to the CSR that assisted me with my last order. I have her direct email and phone number.

I can't guarantee that your experience will be as good as mine but I am definitely a Scalable Press believer with more orders on the way.

Jason DeMoe
1st Time Poster
Real Person
Not Affiliated w/ Any Printing Co. or other Industry Entity


----------



## custeez

Good. Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## jasondemoe

custeez said:


> Good. Glad it's working out for you.


Thanks! I'll keep you posted.

Jason


----------



## lvprinting

Oh hey Jason! You're the Jason I spoke to at Scalable Press last week, right? 

I was only messing around earlier, hence the smiley face. There was a thread about automatic print presses a couple weeks back and a few first time posters with random usernames and no profile info popped in to claim their new S Roq (Ryonet) autos were tripling production. It was pretty obvious so now people are skeptical.

Maybe Scalable Press had a bad couple of weeks and now they are back to normal?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Volkov

It's really a pity if they're like you all said. They have impressive APIs (Spreadshirt's and Cafepress' are sh*t compared to theirs).


----------



## Techprint

3 comments in a row about how great they are... from users who just signed up.

hahaaa, so low.. so low


----------



## Volkov

Techprint, if you're talking about me too I can say that I have never had experience with ScalablePress. I've never used them at all, so my comment is not intended to say how great they are, but how great their APIs are (I tried them and the documentation talks by itself).

I'm looking for a service that provides great APIs and ScalablePress have the better APIs compared to all the services I know. Because of this reason I say that's a pity if the overall quality of the service isn't good. Probably CafePress and Spreadshirt have an overall good quality of the service but their APIs are just garbage.


----------



## custeez

To be fair, I've be hearing recently that they are doing better.


----------



## BandPrints

We still hear mixed reviews, from my understanding it varies greatly from customer to customer.


----------



## CrystalF

Hi Juan,

I'd like to assist you with your issues. Please email [email protected].


----------



## mrshort

I use Print Aura and Scalable Press, as each carry a couple of different t-shirt styles that I like to print on, and I have learned GO WITH PRINT AURA AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE!!!! I totally wish I could run all my products through Print Aura! As soon as this current collection of t-shirts are finished printing, I won't be ordering through Scalable Press anymore. They take way too long to ship! Specifically the CA printers.


----------



## thebeast

I agree, I will be likely migrating away from Scalable Press. It is too bad as I was hopeful that it was to get better with the change of the site.

I can confirm that I too get the same responses and very delayed orders. More recently bad prints too on the DTG side. I had to refund my customers money and eat the cost. 

I will be using Print Aura very soon.

Thanks


----------



## vrracr

I have been using Scalable Press for about 6 months and I'm not too thrilled with them. 20% of my orders have either taken 2 or more weeks to process or the customer received them and was not happy about the print quality. In fact, I've got an order into them right now which was placed on July 27th....50 days ago! It still hasn't shipped nor can they give me any kind of indication as to when it will ship.

I checked out Print Aura but the pricing is much higher. The cost to fulfill an order is pretty much what I sell my items for so they won't be a fit for me it seems. Any other alternatives?


----------



## zgink

Just got my 100 shirt screenprinted first order from them after a 4 week delay...simple 2 color print. As a former screenprinter I could have easily turned this around in 72 hours. The print placement wasn't consistent, varied between 1/2" to 2" and they even hit the collar a few times. They shorted me a shirt, and their customer service absolutely blows. 

The problem is that scalablepress.com, shirts.io and the like all use ooshirts for fulfillment, which with a little searching, are an absolute nightmare to work with. 

I'm never using them again but YMMV.


----------



## BandPrints

zgink said:


> Just got my 100 shirt screenprinted first order from them after a 4 week delay...simple 2 color print. As a former screenprinter I could have easily turned this around in 72 hours. The print placement wasn't consistent, varied between 1/2" to 2" and they even hit the collar a few times. They shorted me a shirt, and their customer service absolutely blows.
> 
> The problem is that scalablepress.com, shirts.io and the like all use ooshirts for fulfillment, which with a little searching, are an absolute nightmare to work with.
> 
> I'm never using them again but YMMV.


These are all the same company under a different name.


----------



## astroanalyst

As of now I'm done with ScalablePress. There is no way I could run a business and not get a bad reputation relying on their turn around times. There quality also suffers. I guess you get what you pay for but I know of no other option where I can make a profit. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lvprinting

Do none of you guys and gals have local contract printers? I could call one of two local shops, walk in with my shirts and art, check in every so often on the progress, and go pick them up. Now that I have my own DTG and 6 color press, I don't need contract printers any longer, but it seems that anything would be better than what's available online-only.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BandPrints

lvprinting said:


> Do none of you guys and gals have local contract printers? I could call one of two local shops, walk in with my shirts and art, check in every so often on the progress, and go pick them up. Now that I have my own DTG and 6 color press, I don't need contract printers any longer, but it seems that anything would be better than what's available online-only.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums



This is a good idea, but please keep the following details in mind if going this route.

1. If you are handling fulfillment yourself after garment pick-up, keep in mind that fulfilling large amounts can be time consuming and many times companies made to do this part of the service can fulfill quicker and more accurately. Also, with the time spent on the fulfillment cannot be spent on the advertising and marketing. 

This will usually become a concern as you start to grow and cannot keep up with the picking and packing.

2. If you have a local contractor or shop agree to doing the printing and fulfillment for you double check that they actually have the ability to do this. Many times local shops will say yes to that part of the deal to get the work but may not have the resources to consistently fulfill. We find this to be one of the larger reasons companies leave their current vendor and go back to google to find another.

3. Depending on the relationship with the print shop and services being performed, most good facilities/fulfillment houses don't have their customers come in. But if you are finding a printer for the first time, always go ahead and ask for a sample. The quality of work between dtg or screen printing should be within industry consistency. You will usually know this on your first visit or talking with them by how organized they are.

Lastly, with a local printer depending on your volume you may want to make sure to find a printer with auto's. If you are just running orders of 30-50 screen prints it isn't a problem. But as you start tipping campaigns at 500, 1000, or even 4500 you will really want a company with the auto's. Also, at this point we would re-visit #1 with the picking and packing issues.

The key is to find a contractor/fulfillment house/printer that actually matches up to your needs. You truly will get what you pay and a little bit more in cost can make you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## foqeus

Hi, no scalable press isn't any faster or even accurate with their fulfillment promises, I order a shirt on Sept 15 its now Sept 30 and the shirt has still yet to be printed. I haven't received any emails or notices saying why or what the delay is. If you're trying to print a time sensitive product I highly suggest using another company.


----------



## SL26

DON'T DO IT! They claim: "All orders are printed within 72 hours at one of six production facilities located right here in the USA, and shipped globally or to 90% of US locations within two business days (at ground shipping rates!) using WooCommerce - API integration."

That's NOT true. We placed 3 orders, all 3 had issues. Placed an order on October 1st, it's now November 12th and it is still not shipped. 
Unacceptable. Worst experience. Just go through someone else. I would only recommend this company to my enemies.


----------



## indysportgroup

Hey....I got it worse...I ordered 2 sample DTG shirts to see what all the fuss was about. Over 7 weeks to deliver! Kept going back and forth with customer service with nothing but a runaround and no follow up. The only time I got almost an immediate response when I told them I'm going to dispute my credit card charge with them (which I did) and got a very quick response! They kept referring to their new online status updates to keep track of things, but almost 2 months for 2 shirts is beyond unreasonable.


----------



## Schmatas

Scalable Press is commonly know in the industry as total scumbags. I've worked with them personally, in terms of quality and process you could do no worse. Worst of all though, they are ethically horrendous, they run these shell sites like www.teechip.com which are alive only to service people who steal designs from artists and promote them on fake facebook fan pages, there's all communities devoted to how bad they are > https://www.facebook.com/shameonteechip/?fref=ts. As you've seen if you read through this forum, every time they have a chance to swindle people out of money they do so. Their management is likewise shady as hell and that runs all the way down through the chain. It's pretty much a scam set up as a business. 

Do not under any circumstance work with these guys.


----------



## TshirtBonus

I really wanted to like Scalable Press. Their web site, API, Shopify app, garment selection, 72 turnaround time, and low prices were quite attractive.

It turns out it was too good to be true. Their staff doesn't know how to use their DTG equipment properly. My prints looked terrible most of the time. The color vibrancy was inconsistent. They'd sometimes print 12" wide designs at 9". The ink would start flaking off after one or two wash cycles. Worst of all, they would take up to 60 days to fulfill my orders. Complaining to them just yielded a whirlwind of excuses each time.

I spent a TON of money on Facebook ads to make my sales happen, and I had quite a few customers who would dispute their charges either with their bank or with PayPal. It was a customer service nightmare, and I felt terrible for making my customers unhappy. I had to pull the plug.


----------



## happyshirts13

juanpax said:


> Hello, I use scalable press recently. The costumer service is great, and the tshirt arrived on time.
> 
> The quality of the printing needs to get better. The color and the design doesn't look sharp.


Hi! I'm really happy to hear that you had a good experience with them. I'm considering working with them (I need on demand DTG/fulfillment/custom branding) - so far they've been great! Ordered my samples at the end of last week and they're arriving today. They seem like an awesome company, which is why I'm alarmed to see all of these bad reviews.

I'm wondering if you're still working with them, and if you've continued to have a positive experience with them? Do they ship orders on time? How is the quality of shirts?

Thank you so much for your time! Any insight you can share would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## moondane

I placed a DTG order with Scalable Press last month. While the order arrived on time, the quality was disappointing to say the least. I was told they would put down a backing layer because it was a dark color shirt. They didn't so the whole design is washed out with the gold showing through from the shirt. Many of the shirts have banding from the printer. (attached photo)

I tried to go through their "claims" process. I was told what I received was a "standard digital print". I emailed them back and haven't heard from them again, that was over 2 weeks ago.

It was a large order so I lost over $800 because I couldn't in good conscience charge the customer for such poor quality shirts.

In hindsight, I wish I had found this thread BEFORE I placed my order.

If anyone has a good quality supplier for DTG, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## happyshirts13

moondane said:


> I placed a DTG order with Scalable Press last month. While the order arrived on time, the quality was disappointing to say the least. I was told they would put down a backing layer because it was a dark color shirt. They didn't so the whole design is washed out with the gold showing through from the shirt. Many of the shirts have banding from the printer. (attached photo)
> 
> I tried to go through their "claims" process. I was told what I received was a "standard digital print". I emailed them back and haven't heard from them again, that was over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> It was a large order so I lost over $800 because I couldn't in good conscience charge the customer for such poor quality shirts.
> 
> In hindsight, I wish I had found this thread BEFORE I placed my order.
> 
> If anyone has a good quality supplier for DTG, I would love to hear from you.



This is helpful to hear as I am considering working with them. So far my experience with their customer service has been great - I was so confused by all of the negative reviews on here. I ordered samples end of last week that are set to arrive today. I was hoping to see a positive Scalable Press experience, but am sorry to see your review. Has anyone else had a GOOD experience with them? I am also looking for a high quality DTG printer that offers fulfillment and custom branding....would be really grateful for any recommendations! Thx!


----------



## moondane

Customer service before the sale was SUPERB! Too bad manufacturing doesn't have the follow-through.


----------



## BandPrints

Just wondering, which brand of shirt did you print with? It looks as though the machine running your particular shirt's had a potential clogged cyan head, and also may have had a head strike on that t-shirt. 

When doing dtg printing always make sure to use a shirt that provides the best results. Ringspun shirts will work best. By picking the best print surface possible it will allow the final print to be it's best. For example, the Anvil Midweight T-Shirt style #780 is a great alternative to the Gildan 2000 to get better print details. Also, the Fruit of the Loom 3930 is a great option as a Gildan 5.3 oz alternative for a more budget friendly shirt that provides Rignspun quality detail.





moondane said:


> I placed a DTG order with Scalable Press last month. While the ordeive r arrived on time, the quality was disappointing to say the least. I was told they would put down a backing layer because it was a dark color shirt. They didn't so the whole design is washed out with the gold showing through from the shirt. Many of the shirts have banding from the printer. (attached photo)
> 
> I tried to go through their "claims" process. I was told what I received was a "standard digital print". I emailed them back and haven't heard from them again, that was over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> It was a large order so I lost over $800 because I couldn't in good conscience charge the customer for such poor quality shirts.
> 
> In hindsight, I wish I had found this thread BEFORE I placed my order.
> 
> If anyone has a good quality supplier for DTG, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## FlyingV77

Any updated information about ScalablePress?
Ive been researching drop ship companies for a while and they are the ones i was about to go with, untill i read this thread. The other company was DropshipDTG. But they only do DTG and cost quite a bit more. 
Also, what about PrinAura? i hear great things about them, but i cant get to their site. Both Firefox and Panda block the site because of malware. (just finished a virus scan and one was blocked from the site).


----------



## mfreund

they're the worst......gave them many opportunities. They started to become better then they too our credit line for no reason and said it was cause that the person that gave us the credit line no longer worked there. They have they're head up they're ***. Stay away they re the worst


----------



## johnnymacnchee

I recently had an order with them. They missed the 72-hour ship, then after I called them, I was told it would ship by day 5 at the latest (the order was time-sensitive, so I paid extra for fast shipping). Was told the day before that the items won't get shipped in time. 

It would have been fine if they had just told me from the beginning that they couldn't get the shirts to me by the time I needed them. They also had a bunch of caveats explaining why they couldn't comp me anything.

Advice: definitely don't use them if you need your order filled in under a month. They're just too unreliable in their timing schedule.


----------



## outlawmorgan

I have been using them for 2 weeks and I am already pulling the plug... I am dealing with people asking me where there orders are none stop. 72 hours my a## - more like 15 days... unacceptable. And Bill told me he would refund me - I had to explain to him that no one is asking for a refund they want what they ordered... so maybe I am suppose to tell my customers on the site 2 weeks or whenever you get your sh!T - no thanks... I am now actively looking to bail on them and find a new provider.


----------



## Popche

I'm a bit in a pickle. I started with scalable press and now they refused some of my shirts even though I have the rights and the design is universal. Now I have 30 orders waiting and don't know which service to use. Can you help me. I'm looking for something cheaper because my shirts are cheap as well.


----------



## AsianTheJason

I was just about to place an order with them... I guess I won't now...


----------



## treefox2118

Popche said:


> I'm a bit in a pickle. I started with scalable press and now they refused some of my shirts even though I have the rights and the design is universal. Now I have 30 orders waiting and don't know which service to use. Can you help me. I'm looking for something cheaper because my shirts are cheap as well.


In this situation if you have 30 orders pending, I would say take a loss on all 30 printing them elsewhere so that you don't have angry customers. Even if you lose $3 per shirt it's only $90.

Then work to find a new fufillment shop for future orders.


----------



## moondane

BandPrints said:


> Just wondering, which brand of shirt did you print with? It looks as though the machine running your particular shirt's had a potential clogged cyan head, and also may have had a head strike on that t-shirt.
> 
> When doing dtg printing always make sure to use a shirt that provides the best results. Ringspun shirts will work best. By picking the best print surface possible it will allow the final print to be it's best. For example, the Anvil Midweight T-Shirt style #780 is a great alternative to the Gildan 2000 to get better print details. Also, the Fruit of the Loom 3930 is a great option as a Gildan 5.3 oz alternative for a more budget friendly shirt that provides Rignspun quality detail.


Hi, I'm sorry I didn't see your question until now. I _think_ it was Jerzees. I remember changing my choice to a shirt they recommended for DTG and purchased through Scalable. 
I have become a great fan of the Fruit of the Loom 3930! They print nicely and customers love them.


----------



## oceanbird

I'm going to chime in here on the parade-
scalable press has worked out for me for a few months. A bit late sometimes, but never by too much and always polite. It was doable and no one else had their prices.

Problems started appearing over last two weeks. Orders came to a halt. No one replied to messages. It was a brewing nightmare. Now I was finally told they can't ship my orders because of copyright infringement. This is thinly veiled code for thing have gone to ****. Some designs might be gray area but holding back on orders and then later claiming they haven't went out because of copyright? give me a break. My guess is that this company is imploding and everyone in the radius should get out now. If you haven't taken orders yet ditch them completely and if you are in business with them line up a new supplier fast before it's too late.

I guess my lesson here in business is: same way not all your profit should come from the same channel, so should you never have one supplier at arms length! 

And with that, if anyone can recommend me the next best company around, I will be grateful.


----------



## EricDeem

I have just recently taken over the DTG Operations for Scalable Press and will be working very hard over the next several months to help bring the quality and consistency up to a high standard. Please PM me if you have been a customer of SP and tell me about your purchase and perception so I can work on improving all aspects of the process.

Thanks


----------



## tylerirvin93

I know this thread is kinda old but I'm going to put my experience here. 

I have had a mixed feeling of good and bad. 

Currently I have a order that is delayed, Not by much but by enough that my customers are complaining. The thing is I really Love this company. The only thing that is keeping me from switching is my awesome sales rep. This guy has bent over backwards for me when it comes to resolving these issue. This guy is someone every employer needs. I just wished the other side of the team (The ones that do the printing) would work together to fix the issue with the turnaround time. For my company anything over 7 days is a loss for me. I really hope they can get back on track.


----------



## brushyourideas

If your order is COD, just cancel it. If you pay in advance, Just wait for it.


----------



## sonia12345

I started using Scalable Press in the fall of this year for wholesale orders and have experienced a lot of issues. Note: I use them for fulfilling mugs, not t-shirts, but I think my experience is consistent overall with what everyone else on this thread is saying. 

1. Their shipping estimates are totally off. They have a "status" page that gives the median/average number of days to ship, but this information is completely out of date. I had one order that shipped out in 1 week (which was awesome), but my most recent order keeps missing the shipping estimate that my account rep tells me it will make. It's super frustrating and very worrisome that each day I'm told the order will ship, only to find another day has passed with no movement. Shipping timeframes are totally unreliable and I've lost all confidence in this company's ability to ship in a timely manner and make good on their customer promises. 

2. It's impossible to reach customer support. I've tried calling at least 15 times in the past week and am constantly waiting for someone to answer. The recorded message says I'm number 1 in the queue with a 1 minute wait time, but I've waited more than 30 minutes and no one has ever answered. Who has time for this? My account rep has emailed customer service as well (and cc'ed me on the emails) and several days have passed with no reply. It's very disconcerting. 

I actually think the mug quality is excellent. One of my customers told me that that the mugs looked great and were packed extremely well. Therefore, I'm super bummed that Scalable Press is failing in the areas of ship times and customer service. These two are deal breakers for me because the service is so unreliable. I'm currently looking for a new mug fulfiller but can't find anything as cost-effective as SP, unfortunately. I fulfill retail orders through Printful and have been extremely happy with the ship speed and customer service (I highly recommend!), but they are more expensive. 

In summary: I am really bummed that SP is no longer going to work out for me. I was very optimistic that I found a good provider, but I really should have looked at this thread before I signed up. It would have saved me a lot of time, effort, and money. Given how consistent our experiences are, I wouldn't be surprised if this company goes out of business soon.


----------



## Dontdoit

Please no not use this company!

Scalable Press
OOShirts

Are owned by the same guy. They will take your money and you will not get your Tshirts. We found this out after $1400 was in the air when our shirts did not arrive, AT ALL!

Stay away from either of these companies please!


----------



## ChinaDivision

Why they launched a new website? there maybe a lot of customers complain their service. 5 Weeks is quite a long time


----------



## insky

I'd like to bump this thread, it's end of 2016 and would like to know if Scalable Press has improved since the early days. Thanks!!


----------



## DenisGuy

I've registered here just to write my personal experience with SP.
I have had the worst experience with Scalable Press. They have misprinted 80% of my orders. They've given me a hard time with customer support. My clients have ALL complained (100% of them). Their DTG printing is so horrible that my prints have simply come out indistinguishable. I give them a huge 5% grade for what they've done for me, and the only "positive" I can give is the efforts the poor employee has given to try to keep me using them.


----------



## insky

So, still ****ty after all these years? 
Anyone at Scalable Press here to explain us how they're still in business and expanding?
I know people will only do bar reviews and happy customers won't. But still, would like to know if Scalable Press is legit or now, i.e. can you have a serious business working with them.


----------



## insky

having a hard time finding people who've used scalable press for iphone case printing. is the quality good or not? I just can't find any related image...


----------



## salehq1989

Serenak said:


> Im pretty much stuck with them. I Use their Next Level Burn out tanks and terry tanks and they are the ONLY place that I have found that does them. Nothing gets shipped out in 72 hours. that is 100% mis advertising. They placed a new marsheling system in a month ago and they say they are still 5 days behind which means most of my shirts have been taking 10+ days to get to customers. If anyone knows if there is another place that uses these tanks in their fulfillment company PLEASE let me know!


Stay as far away from this company as possible. Yes, they may be cheaper than other companies, however, they will drive your business to the ground. They state their turnaround is up to 10 business days, yet, all my orders are constantly late of up to 5 weeks! Their printing quality is terrible. To top it all off, after them being late, sending terrible printed products, they constantly send the wrong design to my customers. 

Not sure how much longer they will stay in business. All I can say is; if you want to grow your business, stay away!

Use Gooten.com


----------



## twix123844

Every time I use scalable press for fulfillment - its always emails to them asking when is my order going to be shipped. It goes from 5 days all the way to 2 weeks. I just cant use them anymore due to their poor dependability with order timeliness. I would not recommend Scalable Press as fulfillment at all. I usually get late notices if I try to use Scalable Press for any of my Amazon orders and end up having to refund the customer.

Tom Adkins
American Enterprises, LLC


----------



## thinkdoodledo

Oh my goodness! I'm the new kid in the block here, and I'm just glad I got to see this thread BEFORE I went with Scalable Press. This thread is full of stories that would bring nightmares to anyone trying to build a brand. Thanks for sharing!


----------

